# Bleeding in the 2ww



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Helloo 
just have a question that some one can help me with, I am in the 2ww and i have started bleeding, Iam  4dp 3dt. the blood is red and it looks like a period and i have cramps too,  i had 2 put back in me and they were grade ab and 8 cells too. It was my 3rd go of icis as well,  Iam worried because its way too early to have a period but is this common??xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Sarahlou

I am not sure that i can help but as the bleeding is so early in the 2ww its possible it could be things settling down, however i would advise you to contact the clinic for their advice as they are the experts in this (if you havent done so already)

Its possible it could be implantation but i dont want to give false hope 

lots of stickiness coming your way

Em


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Sarahlou,
Got to agree with Holly. Don't want to worry you, as it could be an implantation bleed, but think this is usually more reddish/brown. Best to ring your clinic straight away. they'll get it checked out and do investigations if nec.

lots of love Ali


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you Holly and Alig63 Its seemed to have stoped now so god knows wot it is doing, Just have to see how the next days are, i have upped the pesserys as well. But iam so glad there is no blood at all now and only dull aches so iam hoping its implantion but we will see,Thanks for your advice xxxx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Sarahlou,
Good the bleeding's stopped. Yes hope the dull aches are implantation. fingers and toes crossed for you! 
Ali xx


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya.AliG63..

I hope so,, last time i didnt have this blood, but i guess every time you do the treatment its different, I lost the baby on the last go so i guess its normal to have blood, i got a bit worried because ppl say only spotting  but i had more then spoting ,so just a waiting game i guess!!


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Sarah lou,
Yes def it's a waiting game. Try not to worry. If you have any more bleeding contact the clinic  if its bright red blood and more like a period. but apparently, for some , it's normal to have bleeding, and some do all the way to full term, as  a DR told us when we had our last check-up post bfp, so try to trust and not worry. Sending postive vibes   Ali Xxx


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank u!!    I will let you know if it turns to be postive or not!   xx


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Holly And  AliG63    


Just had to tell you both, i have tested and it is a BFP iam so so shocked, so it must of been implantion bleed then i guess


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

sarah you lucky moo congratulations hon xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Knew you would congratulation xxxxx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi sarahlou Congrats on d bfp xx I just wanted 2 ask about d bleeding I am also on d 2ww and 8 days in I started 2 bleed really bad wit clots (sori 4 the detail ) I am du 2 tst on Sunday and I was tinking it was all over untill I read ur post !! Just wondering how bad and ling it lasted 4 u ?? Its my first time ICSI and I ave lots of ? If u wudnt mind fillin me in please xxxx


----------



## Linsley27 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Sarahlou fantastic news xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sarahlou 

Congrats honey on your 

Em


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

a big fat congrats to sarahlou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Angiebell 


No thats fine .. on my 3rd day of the 2ww i started to bleed, Now some ppl say you can spot, but when i looked it was more then a spot and it filled a pad too, So i was worried it didnt work,I had clots in there as well, but it only lasted  a day and a bit really then all of a sudden it went.Are you still bleeding?? Also ppl bleed a lot when they are pregnant and all the way though so its not over yet till you do the test.Have you got any pain with it as well?? I wish you all the luck and i hope it is positive as well        xx


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! iam still shocked !!


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Tanx a mill 4 d reply and Congrats again my bleed lasted 4 days only stopped 2day and I test 2mo Soo fingers crossed  but I have almost already accepted it didnt work ! I have 7 snow babies tho so it's just a matter of Savin up sum money 2 try again  good luck wit ur pregnancy and make sure u let us know how many r in Der  I'll post 2mo 2 say how my test went xx


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Angiebell
Good luck for today!!!     How did u do??xx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Bfn  but I'm looking forward 2 trying again ! Don't Tink ders much more 2 say I'm heart broken !


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

angiebell. Sending big hugs    Don't give up. it'll be your time next time hun.
Ali xxx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

SarahLou

congratulations!!! Fab news   

Im OTD 21st, AF pains, cramping and sore (.) (.) - honestly driving myself nuts now googling several times a day no idea if it's worked or not - I do hope so   

Quick Q anyone, is it ok to drink herbal teas whilst in 2ww? Also licorice? Just spat a half chewed bar out as got panicky!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Linsley27 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jonut

You still driving yourself mad? Me too? But were testing buddies x so hangbin strong for me. I think I had me implantation bleed today, but it could be the start of AF!! Hope not though. It doesn't look or feel the same!! Round the bend

As for herbal tea, that's all I drink except juice so I hope it is ok!!!

Love Lou xx


----------



## Linsley27 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angiebell 

Huge hugs. Thinking of you xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

ps Jonut. Herbal teas is fine. Me I can't stay off the ordinary caffeineated!  Ali xx


----------



## angiebell (Mar 23, 2010)

Tanx every one and cheers 2 my fet wen ever dat might b


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Angiebell!!


Am so sorry but hey like you say dont give up! i didnt  and you will get your dream!!


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Jonut
No  i got told u are not ment to drink Herbal drinks,, i didnt either, Dont take any notice of the cramps or anything cos the pesserys do all that as well. Good luck for when you test!!      I had implantion bleed too  and some women do bleed as well when they get their BFP so not over yet !! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning ladies

Angiebell, so sad to hear of your news    be kind to yourself.

Linsley27 - hello! Yes going even more mad! Really need some help today ladies crumbled last night as wiped and faintest brown/red pretty negligible DH says!
I'd had pulling down pains - not sure how else to describe them, on and off for about an hour earlier in the afternoon. 

Cried last night and felt awful for giving up - its just hard to stay sane   Gave myself a big headache and went to bed. Woke up this morning with even bigger headache (which usually is my #1 sign as get my period the day after a particular headache).

DH and I did a clearb test this morning- negative. Both felt mixed - too early at 8dp 3dt? Cant believe its a no....still have sore b**bs, AF pains and twinges. No sickness/dizziness and still love my food   
He's at work today and going abroad for a work meeting tomorrow back tomorrow eve it will be his birthday - really dont want AF to come when he's gone and miss him already!!  

Last  ICSI I got AF 4 days before OTD so Im hoping if nothing comes by Tuesday night we're good but who knows  

??

Thanks for the info on herbal teas, I've been drinkiing them for months so not sure guess may as well stop at this stage.

  to all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Hi all....
Am new to this forum......went through my 1st IVF...i started bleeding clots on Day 6 (15/5/11) after my ET.I called up the clinic and the nurse told me that the unimplanted embryos must be repelling out (i had 3 good embryos transferred on Day5).On 16/5/11 ,i tested my Beta HCG & it was 47.5 & the clinic said its looking good.They told me to stop baby aspirin tablets and increase the progesterone to twice daily coz am bleeding clots.
My first u/s is scheduled for June 8th....Am only worried that am still bleeding clots and cant get my mind off it.Am just praying all will be fine with my this pregnancy


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Niceygirl    
Good luck for when you test,you bleeding sounded like mine and i got a BFP Some women bleed a lot when they are pregnant. So hang in there and dont give up just yet!!!


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Thanks alot sarah...
my test result ws also positive but am just worried that the bleeding is still there,consecutively for the 3rd day....


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

today went to do another blood test and the beta hcg level dropped down to 8 which meant i had lost it all and the ivf has failed...


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi nieygirl

sorry to hear its not worked for you  Are you on your own today? Is there anyone who can be with you?

I am in the same spot today - well found out yesterday it hadnt worked when AF came with a vengence and she timed it nicely for DH birthday    In a bit of a state and just want to go to sleep and not wake up for days.
Same as last time, AF came 4 days before OTD.

1 more go at Barts but what went wrong?? I dont know

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Jonut,

DH took off from work to be with me.But i have cried my heart out for hours and hours...though i know that everything is in vain.but cant help it.feeling totally shattered.


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Niceygirl
Am so sorry it has not worked!!    i know how you feel, been there too,I know its really early but in time  u will feel better and stronger .Are  you albe to have another shot at it or is it too early to think about it? i found it better when i had a goal to work towards or a plan of action too! sending you lots of       


Jonut
Am sorry to you to !!!    when it didnt work for me i was so angry and so upet but dont give up because u and Niceygirl will get your dream in the end! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Thanks sarah for those kind words....i have been told that i can go for the next shot by my next cycle....


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats great!!! Also i dont know if u done it already but on the next go  up the protein, i did this on my last 2 goes and the egg quality was so much better, drink lots of water as well!! xxxx


----------



## jonut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi niceygirl

Hope you're feeling a little better today? I'm swaying between a rush of positivity to crying in the street , feel so cheated!!!

Just posted elsewhere asking about Crinone gel - day or night - someone else was told day and I was told night or at least they didnt specify, so now am mega blaming myself I just feel so stupid and that I could have done better   

Thanks for the protein ino SarahLou, we had better quality eggs this time but alas still no good. What happens to the unimplanted embryos btw? Do they come out in AF or get absorbed


xxxxxxxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Jonut-my clinic told me to do it in the night time so dont feel like you did something wrong hon.


----------



## niceygirl (May 14, 2011)

Sarah,
I was taking enough protein in the beginning itself as i too had read that proteins increase the quality of eggs.Like Jonut,my eggs were also of very good quality but then i guess its all in destiny.... praying for the next time.

Jonut,
After my EC i was told to use the Crinone gel in the night,but then on Day 6 after my ET when i started bleeding,they asked me to use to one in the morning and the other at night....so i guess u dont need to blame urself for anything,its all in God's hands....so when r u going for the next shot?


----------

